# Welcher FTP-Server ist aktiv und wie konfigurieren?



## Infosucher (24. Aug. 2014)

Hi zusammen,
ich verwalte einen virtuellen Server bei Strato  und möchte dort gerne einen FTP Zugang für ein paar Kumpels einrichten.  Nun kann ich als root problemlos auf den Server mit Hilfe eines FTP  Clients zugreifen. Es läuft also schon vorinstalliert ein FTP Server.  Nur welcher? Wie finde ich das heraus?


Ich nutze zusätzlich zu dem  virtuellen Server auch die Verwaltungssoftware Plesk 12. Dort finde ich  bloß leider keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten dazu.
Ich war bereits in dem Verzeichnis /etc/proftpd.d Dort gibt es eine Datei mit dem Namen 50-plesk.conf mit dem folgenden Inhalt:



```
#ATTENTION! # 
#DO NOT MODIFY THIS FILE BECAUSE IT WAS GENERATED AUTOMATICALLY, 
#SO ALL YOUR CHANGES WILL BE LOST THE NEXT TIME THE FILE IS GENERATED.  
# Global section 
<Global> <IfModule mod_tls.c>     TLSEngine on     TLSRequired on </IfModule> </Global>
```
Wie finde ich also heraus welcher FTP Server läuft und wie kann ich diesen konfigurieren?


Danke Euch.


----------



## nowayback (24. Aug. 2014)

Das Einrichten von FTP Zugängen in Verbindung mit Plesk funktioniert in Plesk. Wo genau kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber dafür gibts ja den Support von Strato


----------



## F4RR3LL (24. Aug. 2014)

Das ist der Nachteil wenn Server vorkonfiguriert übernommen werden.
Hat der Provider keine Liste dessen was so vorinstalliert ist?
Ansonsten würd ich einfach mal n fixen Blick in 

```
dpkg -l | grep ftp
```
werfen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2014)

Oder versuch mal ein:

ps aux | grep ftp

denn die meisten FTP Server Programme haben auch FTP im Namen. Ansonsten kann auch ein:

netstat -tap | grep ftp

helfen.


----------

